# ? on Eldar opening move.



## tirnaog (Jan 28, 2010)

So If I have a waveserpent with a unit of Wraithguard.

1st turn:
Move flatout, 18"s.

2nd turn:
Move 6"s.
Swivel around so rear/side is facing enemy. { I know yikes!  }
Disembark Wraithguard unit.
Wraithguard move 6"s from rear of waveserpent.
Waveserpent can swivel turret and fire turret weapons on enemy.
Wraithguard unit can fire on enemy.

Then can run Wraithguard unit forward D6"s, if I wish. 
But no Assaulting.

Have I got that right?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

yes


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

uh, almost! Only wrong part is that wraithguard to not have battle focus, so they can not run after firing.

Also, ideally if you do this you won't have to spin the serpent. The serpent is too expensive to just sacrifice to the enemy like that. Keep in mind that it only gets it's shield in the front/sides, and it only gets to fire it's shield directly forward.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Deathypoo said:


> wraithguard to not have battle focus, so they can not run after firing.


eh, nice catch. I wasn't shure!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

If you use Iyanden rules, you can stick a spiritseer in there and use the Iyanden primaris to give the wraithguard battle focus. Then you get the chance to run then shoot or shoot the run - whatever you choose.
The waveserpent can hold 12 so five wraithguard and a character is fine.
You could also upgrade the 'serpent with vectored engines.
This won't let you fire the shield but by getting a free pivot after your shooting attacks you can at least face what will shoot you and use it defensively.
So it's doable, but you'd need to throw a fair few points at it:good:


----------

